# Macanudo Cafe Duke of Windsor Cigar Review - great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

a great cigar with mild taste and a steady draw. Another hit for "Mac".

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Duke of Windsor Cigar Review - great


----------

